# Residue in cat water fountain?



## joshl (Jun 25, 2004)

I notice that when I wash my cat water fountain, small black chunks come out of the motor area. Does this sound familiar to anybody?

Thanks


----------



## Kittys Mom (May 7, 2004)

What kind of fountain do you have?


----------



## joshl (Jun 25, 2004)

^

It's just a basic white water fountain...








[/url]


----------



## Kittys Mom (May 7, 2004)

Hmmm...I've never seen that fountain before. So...I'm not sure what that black stuff would be.

I have a cat-it, a drinkwell, and a freshflow....but that's a new one.


----------



## pookie769 (Feb 5, 2005)

Sounds like it's time for a new water fountain.


----------



## melysion (Mar 12, 2007)

Kitty's Mom said:


> Errr....Triplicate post, I guess....


:lol: Has anyone else noticed how slow the forum is today?

Anyway- I agree. new fountain time


----------



## joshl (Jun 25, 2004)

Well, I'm actually selling the fountain on eBay now. I just noticed the residue when cleaning it...so hopefully it's just dirty. It works great otherwise.


----------



## Claiken (Dec 18, 2007)

i never understood pet water filters.... they lick their own bum! lol


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

Is it possible the small black chunks could be charcoal from the filter?
My Brita filters will float out some small black flakes, they stay in the 'fill' reservoir and don't filter down into the drinking part of the pitcher.


----------



## nanook (Jun 12, 2005)

Yea, I would think it means it's time for a new filter. When the filter gets old, the charcoal can start to come out. I'd try it with a new filter or no filter and see if it stops, if not, I wouldn't sell it, I'd just throw it away. What if it's some sort of oil residue or something coming from the motor? I wouldn't want my kitty drinking that.


----------



## hypertweeky (Nov 25, 2007)

Claiken said:


> i never understood pet water filters.... they lick their own bum! lol


It is not so much about the purity of the water which is a concern (My cat drinks deep rock water), cats are pretty sedentary, still water does not attract them, water in motion or moving water makes them curious as the proverb says "The curiosity killed the cat" (don't like the wording but it is so true), it encourages them to drink more water  
I hear what you are saying though, Tiger is always licking..


----------



## hypertweeky (Nov 25, 2007)

I did notice how slow it was, I thought it was under maintenance!
Anybody else having this issue?
Thank you!


----------



## Leazie (Apr 14, 2007)

I have had charcoal flakes in different things like the brita water system, as well as a drinkwell fountain. Each time it meant it was either time for a new filter, or a new filter had just been installed.


----------



## coaster (Dec 1, 2004)

It could also be mineral deposits and bacterial growth. Neither of which is harmful to your cats, but will gunk up the pump and put it out of action if it's not cleaned regularly. About every third cleaning I remove the impeller and stick a Q-tip down in there and clean out around the shaft. It needs to be rinsed out real well or else the stuff will come out in the water when you refill the fountain and turn on the pump.


----------

